# Monday..



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

GOOD LUCK to everyone next week!! Where will you be for the season? Myself, I will be hiking around the vast Egypt Valley area again this year... be safe and lookin forward to everyones stories!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Vienna air base area.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ezbite said:


> Vienna air base area.


EZ, i thought you hunted with bobk on his place?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

no


9Left said:


> EZ, i thought you hunted with bobk on his place?


not gun season


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll be hunting in southern Clermont for gun season. I hope we get a doe or 2. If we take one during gun we may just back away for a while. For some reason I just love being out in the woods freezing my butt off during the late ML season hunts.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Will be here at the house opening day.
Headed down to edge of Wayne National Forest Tues-Weds. 
Thurs.-Fri is Jackson area. 
Back home hunting here Sat-Sun.

Gonna be a good week tater!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> I'll be hunting in southern Clermont for gun season. I hope we get a doe or 2. If we take one during gun we may just back away for a while. For some reason I just love being out in the woods freezing my butt off during the late ML season hunts.


My favorite time to is late muzzy as well. Colder
the better. I'll be hunting Hocking county area. Looking forward to the time off with friends.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> Vienna air base area.


No more Pennsylvania?


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

My place in Hocking county(maybe a day at sister-inlaws hocking).....looking to put something on the ground now....passed on a few during a few trips out with the bow during rut.....time for some freezer meat (jerky)....usual friend is sick so maybe alone this season(I don't need to get sick).....he mentioned the bonus weekend/muzzle loader
stay safe that hunt public and good luck to all
headed down today for the weekend (working&hunting)back home sunday then back for the week sunday late afternoon 
some needed things need to get done before winter sets in 
late afternoon hunts for an overnight cool down on the carcus if lucky


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

First day and a half, Cutler OH, then sliding to Egypt Valley area.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

crappiedude said:


> I'll be hunting in southern Clermont for gun season. I hope we get a doe or 2. If we take one during gun we may just back away for a while. For some reason I just love being out in the woods freezing my butt off during the late ML season hunts.


IDK, it was a few years ago i was hunting some buddies property during mZ season it was 8 degrees out, i shot a text after about 30 minutes saying *&^% this its beer time..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> No more Pennsylvania?


no i forgot to apply for a doe tag and the bucks have to have 3 up in the zone id hunt


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

you guys are all crazy for going out in this cold weather just hoping to get a shot at a helpless little deer. hey I resemble that remark, LOL.

don't hunt the gun and bow season anymore but come our ml season here in Indiana i'll be setting in my stand up in northern Indiana at pigeon river wildlife area.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

bobk said:


> My favorite time to is late muzzy as well. Colder
> the better. I'll be hunting Hocking county area. Looking forward to the time off with friends.


Mine too!
Especially if there's snow on the ground.
Have seen some big old bruiser in some of the nastiest weather.
Will be down around 56 and 93 staying in a cabin with a couple longtime pals. Haven't hunted that area in a few years. It will be good to go back.
Excited....


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Heading down to our camp in Washington Co. rut kind of cake and went for me with little activity so I’m pretty pumped to get the gun in hand and lay down some brown!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Mine too!
> Especially if there's snow on the ground.
> Have seen some big old bruiser in some of the nastiest weather.
> Will be down around 56 and 93 staying in a cabin with a couple longtime pals. Haven't hunted that area in a few years. It will be good to go back.
> Excited....


I to just love hunting in the snow. and love being out there in my tree when the snow is coming down in great big flakes. and love hunting with my ml. I went up some yrs ago with a friend and it had about 12" on the ground and the snow was sticking to the limbs on the trees. it had the smaller saplings bent over almost to the ground. during the day as it warmed up a little the snow would start falling and when it would it would start a chain reaction that caused more snow to fall then the sapling would flip up and it looked like a snow bomb. good luck to all you guys that hunt.
sherman


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll sit with my friends 10 yr old grandson Mon n Tues and the W/E if necessary in Ross county. He already harvested a doe in youth season and is holding out for his first buck. I'll help out on a few drives but I'll go unarmed
I'm saving my buck tag for Mzzle/ ldr season.
Stay safe and Good luck and Good Hunting !


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Deer have been hard to come by at EV the past couple yrs. I'll be in eastern Belmont co. on a small private tract.


----------



## rhaythorn (Oct 27, 2007)

I will be on the couch. Don,t go gun hunting unless I have too. Do not enjoy being out there with the orange army anymore. Got a 7pt and a doe first week of Nov. But good luck to everyone who gets out.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Just south of Lake Logan in Hocking county...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Monday already looks better. I'm so glad I ran into this stinky sucker yesterday when I was going out to put a chair in the blind. Put some 6x6 post under the blind to block the critter from getting under the blind.









I've never seen a skunk so white and so fat it could barely walk. I pushed it away from a distance and it was wobbling like walrus.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Monday already looks better. I'm so glad I ran into this stinky sucker yesterday when I was going out to put a chair in the blind. Put some 6x6 post under the blind to block the critter from getting under the blind.
> View attachment 249882
> 
> 
> I've never seen a skunk so white and so fat it could barely walk. I pushed it away from a distance and it was wobbling like walrus.


Ahhh yes...the infamous crapper.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Man..... sure is gonna be a warm week!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Shad Rap said:


> Ahhh yes...the infamous crapper.


It's a new one. Got a fancy office chair in this one. Lol.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Man..... sure is gonna be a warm week!


Stacy, 
Feel free to call me if you get in a pinch and need a cooler to hang your deer. 

Actually the offer is there for any of you guys in the area that may need some help with the warm forecast. 
Good luck to everyone. I'll take the warm forecast over wind and rain.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> Stacy,
> Feel free to call me if you get in a pinch and need a cooler to hang your deer.
> 
> Actually the offer is there for any of you guys in the area that may need some help with the warm forecast.
> Good luck to everyone. I'll take the warm forecast over wind and rain.


Yep...or the cold...makes it real easy for all day sits.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

bobk said:


> It's a new one. Got a fancy office chair in this one. Lol.


I thought it looked new or different...as long as it doesn't have a crap smell you'll be ok...


----------



## halfrack (Oct 13, 2004)

I will be hunting portage and Geauga since it will be warm I will be staying in the stand all day. It will not be easy as the deer dnt move a lot mid day where I hunt. Plus pulled all the camera cards yesterday and no shooter bucks at all. But looking mostly to put something in the freezer. Been a slow bow season so far. Good luck all.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

ezbite said:


> IDK, it was a few years ago i was hunting some buddies property during mZ season it was 8 degrees out, i shot a text after about 30 minutes saying *&^% this its beer time..


True that! I hunted w/my BIL at his place in Washington Co. during late MZ when I don't think it got above 12 the entire time! It was not fun. My BIL shot a doe the second afternoon, and it was frozen as solid as a brick the next day! 

Plus, the tote road on the big ridge we were hunting was like a 45 degree skating rink, and his 4WD p/up couldn't get up it. So we had to slog our way up and down this thing twice a day! I honestly don't think I could do it now.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I've never seen a skunk so white and so fat it could barely walk. I pushed it away from a distance and it was wobbling like walrus.


birds of a feather, birds.... of.... a.... feather


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the cooler offer,(is your number still the same from years ago) my cooler isn't done yet and tested,not fun trying to stuff a deer in a big cooler especially after they get stiff from Riga mortise, but has worked in years passed when to warm.....another reason my early bow hunting didn't happen, too warm


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yep, still the same number.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Going to be in Miami co in the eves and thurs/fri morning around 9. Don't expect to see much haven't seen a deer in 3 weeks.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Yep, still the same number.


thanks Bob.....most likely you won't hear from me,but much appreciated if needed.....nights look cold for the carcass cool down, keep the hide on and ice jugs in the cavity and shade, should be ok.....maybe get the cooler finished.....I used to have an old refrigerator I could stuff 1 in whole (even with horns).....antlers don't like the big ice cooler, so they come off


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hunting solo this week for the first time in so many years I don't remember(good friend is to sick).....usually do it bow hunting (most hunting buddies) don't bow hunt or have time for it....I guess not much different but the lack of company to pass the time in the evenings .....still at home (came back last night, drop the dog off & poop, shower and shave till my mid-week visit, unless tagged out) getting ready to go back down


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Good luck to everyone! 

Go ahead and pick yourself out a big one!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

#1 is done....


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Dead quiet in miami co


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Quiet around this area as well.
Heard 2-3 shots close by this morning....next farm over.
One this evening a couple farms over.

Saw turkey all day long.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It was quiet around me in northern portage co, no more than half dozen shots in am and nothing this evening.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Talked to my buddy this evening. Quiet around him in southern Mahoning Co. as well. Maybe 4 shots in the evening total. He's sitting in a blind with his X-bow.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Took my buddy and his girlfriend out. First time for both. Today, it was ladies first. She's the only one that saw anything.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Pulled the card last night.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

bobk said:


> Pulled the card last night


I think this probably violates some privacy laws


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Got my deer yesterday morning. Just a button buck. Shot it 20 yards behind the barn on the 35 acre property I have permission to hunt. Bought another tag and went out in the evening and saw 2 bucks chasing a hot doe on the ridgeline at the back of the property. They were at least 100 yards away, so I didn't take a shot since I don't have a scope.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Tagged out with 3 in hocking county....1 sunday night with the bow(earling doe),then monday morning a button buck...nothing the rest of that day....battery issues on the atv when I went to head back down that night (what a pain) didn't hunt tuesday buying battery and headed home for dentist app. Wed, ....late hunt wed nothing....thurday morning filled the last land owner tag with a decent bodied 6pt....meat for the freezer.....season done unless I hunt another county....still have a boughten deet tag for hunting other then mine and now in hocking county


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Sounds like a good week Bill. Congrats.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Sounds like a good week Bill. Congrats.


it was fun except where the buck ran too,an area not atv friendly....the first 10ft of the drag the lower back went out....finally got it close to the atv and in the cooler waiting for processing this coming weekend


----------

